# Handy als Webcam



## mephi (18. Apr 2007)

Hi,

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand versucht ein Java Prog zu schreiben um das Handy als Webcam zu benutzen? Wäre das überhaupt möglich?
Hab heute mein K800i bekommen(ja ich weiß dass hat fast jeder*g*) und ich brauch eine neue Webcam, da dachte ich mir ich schlag 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## Wildcard (18. Apr 2007)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht.
Leider habe ich von J2ME keinen Schimmer, aber den Versuch ist's Wert. 
Ich stelle es mir allerdings problematisch vor das Streaming zum Rechner zu realisieren.


----------



## mephi (18. Apr 2007)

Hab mal etwas gegooglet. Da meinen einige es würden die passenden Protokolle fehlen, aber sowas sollte man doch nachbauen können oder?


----------



## sparrow (19. Apr 2007)

Meine J2ME-Zeit ist lange vorbei, aber dafür musst du sowohl die Webcam als auch die BT-Schnittstelle überhaupt von Java aus ansprechen können.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Guest (1. Jun 2007)

sowas gibts schon. guck mal hier: http://www.eyespyfx.com/streamfx.asp


----------



## mephi (1. Jun 2007)

das ist etwas anderes. damit kann man seine webcam aufs handy streamen.
ich möcht ja mein handy als webcam nutzen


----------



## Gast (29. Dez 2007)

hab das gleiche problem.... versuch schon die ganze zeit mein NOKIA 6288 als webcam zu nutzen


----------



## SebiB90 (29. Dez 2007)

manche gäste haben ja langweile^^
6monate alten thread rausgesucht...

kauft euch ne webcam...is die einfachste lösung.


----------



## ice-breaker (29. Dez 2007)

wenn das Handy die JSR 135 also die "Mobile Media API" unterstützt, dann ist das möglich, denn dann lässt dich die Kamera des Handys per Java ansprechen und ein Streaming realisieren. Es steht dann das Real-Time Transport Protocol zur Verfügung jedoch ist diese Idee totaler Schwachsinn, denn wisst ihr wie hoch die GPRS-Gebühren für sowas wären?
Na gute Nacht, aber Mami&Papi zahlen ja, gelle?  :lol:


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2008)

Naja, es gibt ja auch sowas wie Datenflatrates. Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Daten über GPRS oder ähnlichem Übertragen werden sollen, sondern dass eine Verbindung zum PC aufgebaut werden soll (Bluetooth, Datenkabel, ...) und dann die Handykamera als Webcam missbraucht wird.

Technisch sehe ich da keine Probleme.


----------



## mephi (4. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, es gibt ja auch sowas wie Datenflatrates. Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Daten über GPRS oder ähnlichem Übertragen werden sollen, sondern dass eine Verbindung zum PC aufgebaut werden soll (Bluetooth, Datenkabel, ...) und dann die Handykamera als Webcam missbraucht wird.
> 
> Technisch sehe ich da keine Probleme.



Ja das war meine ursprüngliche Idee, wenn ich wieder Zeit hab werd ich das mal aufgreifen.. Inzwischen kam bei mir auch in der einen oder anderen Vorlesung J2ME dran..


----------



## Gast (22. Jan 2008)

Es gibt zwar genügend Programme damit man ein Handy als Webcam benutzen kann aber meist fünktioniert dann die Software auf dem Handy nivht weil es ein ganz anderes Format ist. Ich versuche es schon seit Tagen mit dem Nokia 6233 aber es funkt. halt nicht.


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2008)

es gibt so ein prog mobiola


----------



## Gast (30. Apr 2008)

und wie sieht es mit dem d900i von samsung aus? möchte es gerne als webcam nutzen, geht das?


----------



## The_S (30. Apr 2008)

Nach wie vor, wenn es die entsprechenden APIs unterstützt. Dazu musst du aber wissen, wie die Verbindung aufgebaut werden soll. Und nachzugucken welche APIs unterstützt werden, kannst du ja auch schön selber machen (sollte ja nicht so schwer sein).


----------



## Gast (30. Apr 2008)

oh menno lach ich habe da null plan von, kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht und was das is? *aus dummsdorf bin landkreis paddelhausen


----------



## The_S (30. Apr 2008)

Dann würde ich dir dringend empfehlen vorher mal die Basics der J2ME Programmierung zu lernen, bevor du dich an sowas wagst.


----------



## Gast (30. Apr 2008)

joar vielen dank für deine info


----------



## Gast (17. Sep 2008)

schau einfach mal hier: Webcam mobil


----------

